# Louisville Light Rail and why there is none.



## steamtrain6868 (Mar 25, 2011)

Huh?? Translation--After Years of studies and millions of $$$$$$$$$ to our Political Croneis we decided that the political risk of cost overruns would be to the benifit of the other political party(as with all megaprojects (see Pittsburgh PA 200 Million 1.5 mile bore to the shore). So call us in 3 years when we have to start the process all over because the studies are "outdated".

top*What happened to Light Rail? *

The Light Rail project began with a Major Investment Study in 1996. After initial studies and analysis, rapid transit was prioritized over other alternatives and the locally preferred South Central Corridor was selected. The project entered into the Federal New Starts Program, and it was approved as a project in Horizon 2030, the region’s long-range transportation plan. The project then moved into Preliminary Engineering after the FTA issued a ‘recommended’ rating and the draft environmental impact statement was completed. In 2004 – 2006, the FTA implied that the movement into Final Design was not possible without a secured local match and the Draft Environmental Statement was not released for public review. At this point, TARC withdrew the Transportation Tomorrow project from New Starts program due to the inability to secure local funding.


----------



## steamtrain6868 (Mar 25, 2011)

see also http://www.courier-journal.com/blogs/bruggers/2006/08/barker-light-rail-lament.html


----------

